# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  صور البيت الذي حصل علي اجمل بيت في العالم

## متيمة Egypt

أخليكم مع الصور..









تحياتي..

----------


## saladino

*ما شاء الله جميل جدا

مشكورة على البيت السعيد دة*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*بكام ده 



أحلى وأجمل بيت هوه البيت إلي فيه ناس بتحبهم وبيحبوك 

شـكرا متيمة Egypt 

*

----------


## a7leader

هو جميل فعلا
شكرا لمجهودك ولزوقك

----------


## متيمة Egypt

> *ما شاء الله جميل جدا
> 
> مشكورة على البيت السعيد دة*


يسلمو saladino عالمرور والمشاركة..
وع نقل الموضوع..
لا عدمناك يا رب..

----------


## متيمة Egypt

> *بكام ده 
> 
> 
> 
> أحلى وأجمل بيت هوه البيت إلي فيه ناس بتحبهم وبيحبوك 
> 
> شـكرا متيمة Egypt 
> 
> *


والله ما مر علي سعره  ::  ..
ومعاك حق بفكرتك عن البيت الأجمل..
يسلمو ع المرور والرأي..
لا دعمناك يا رب..

----------


## متيمة Egypt

> هو جميل فعلا
> شكرا لمجهودك ولزوقك


مرسي a7leader عالمرور والرد..
لا عدمناكم يا رب..

تحياتي..

----------


## amak_77

ما شاء الله بيت جنان 
بس هو في حد ساكن يعني ولا هو للبيع ولا عرض فقط 
شكرا ليكي

----------


## Emad.

الله شكله جميل شكرا علي الصور 
وربنا يكرم الجميع

----------


## محمد طرباى

اللهم صلى على النبى 
فعلا بيت جميل ..
يكفى شكله الخارجى 
تحياااااااااااااااتى 
محمد طرباى

----------


## ميمة اسلام

بجد روعة 
تسلم ايدك يا متيمة 
في امان الله

----------


## *شهد*

ههههههه
روعه
بجد يستاهل
بجد مافيش كده

يابخت صحابه  ::   ::   ::   :: 


*شهد*

----------


## heba_ic

حقيقى رائع و فخم جدا
من تصميمه لأثاثه لاضاءته
اكيد طبعا يستحق اللقب
تسلم ايدك يا جميل
تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتى ليكى

----------

